# Donkey Question



## Marsha Cassada

I've been thinking of getting a donkey for a while. Yesterday I found a 10 month old jack. His mother is weaning him and the other two jacks don't want him, so he hasn't bonded with another donkey yet. His name is Willie. If I get him, should I take him immediately to the vet for gelding or bring him home for a week or so first? (My concern is Midnight. I know they would have to be separated for a while, but I'd prefer him not to be too excited at first.)
I've always had trouble with three equines and I'm afraid I am taking on too much. Don't want my heart to take over my head.


----------



## Taz

As long as you have then split I don't think it would matter if you gelded him right away or gave him a week or so to settle. Why have you had trouble with three? I prefer having three or more out together than just two, it makes it much easier for me to bring one in to work with. Speaking as one who's heart has taken way over for my head, yes get him ❤


----------



## Dragon Hill

The donkey lovers here are going to tell you you need two donkeys.  I will tell you from experience, donkeys play rough, especially the boys, and your horses may not appreciate it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dragon Hill said:


> The donkey lovers here are going to tell you you need two donkeys.  I will tell you from experience, donkeys play rough, especially the boys, and your horses may not appreciate it.


I've heard donkeys prefer each other but I've also seen plenty of owners who have their donkeys with other animals and they seem fine. Even with miniature horses. I'm thinking because he is young, if another donkey does not teach him to play rough, maybe he won't be so rough.
But I think I'm deciding against getting Willie. I don't really want to go through the baby stage with an equine right now, and keeping him separate from Midnight for so long could be an issue. And having three seems to take me over the top of what I'm comfortable caring for.
But I did call my vets and ask about gelding. $110 locally. I was told they do require more sedation and they bleed more than horses and have to be watched more carefully after the surgery. 
Maybe another donkey will be in my future.


----------



## Dragon Hill

I've had single male donkeys twice in the past. The first had a miniature horse about the same age, and the same sex, and I didn't have any problems, they were best buds. But the second one started off with another young male mini horse, but I sold him and just had my old mare. When he got a little older I had to separate them, he was too rough.


----------



## Kelly

Oh man, so no donkey party for now? 

I brought Shadow home one day and the very next day I had him gelded, poor little guy LOL LOL. Welcome to your new home!  I had a hussy mare on the other side of the fence, but didn’t have any problems, no babies or anything.

Only you know your limits and if 3 is too many, then 3 is too many. I am at my limits right now so I completely understand that…. But oh the baby stage is sooooo much fun!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> Oh man, so no donkey party for now?
> 
> I brought Shadow home one day and the very next day I had him gelded, poor little guy LOL LOL. Welcome to your new home!  I had a hussy mare on the other side of the fence, but didn’t have any problems, no babies or anything.
> 
> Only you know your limits and if 3 is too many, then 3 is too many. I am at my limits right now so I completely understand that…. But oh the baby stage is sooooo much fun!!


You are tempting me again...


----------



## MELODY_lV4

Hi I highly suggest watching my free youtube video Bringing your donkey home before purchasing a couple of donkeys.  Jacks should become geldings (2) geldings living together is a perfect fit.  Please check out my website Donkey Whisperer Farm ® for more donkey resources.


----------



## Walt's Fault

We got our mini horse when he was 9 months old then we got an 8 year old feral mini donkey (both 30 inches) and after 30 minutes they were fine together. There were a few bite marks the first month but nothing serious. They both play rough but they have several footballs and other toys. They also play tug-of-war with bamboo stalks. 3 weeks ago we adopted a 9 year old 16hh thoroughbred (he came with a 3 month old emotional support goat) and after 2 days of introductions they are fine together. I do agree with Taz that 3 are easier for pulling one for training. They are all stallions and we have decided not to get any of them gelded but will not breed either. The pony has become very calm and affectionate since getting the TB and in the 8 months the feral donkey is in your pocket halter, lead and liberty trained. We do have separate fields for hay and play time, one for grazing and 2 small turnouts with stalls for one on one time, special feed/meds and rest. I have 3 daughters and they were the same.
View attachment 20211026_123458.mp4



View attachment 20211011_134735.mp4

View attachment 20210616_093813_001.mp4


----------



## HersheyMint

Walt's Fault said:


> We got our mini horse when he was 9 months old then we got an 8 year old feral mini donkey (both 30 inches) and after 30 minutes they were fine together. There were a few bite marks the first month but nothing serious. They both play rough but they have several footballs and other toys. They also play tug-of-war with bamboo stalks. 3 weeks ago we adopted a 9 year old 16hh thoroughbred (he came with a 3 month old emotional support goat) and after 2 days of introductions they are fine together. I do agree with Taz that 3 are easier for pulling one for training. They are all stallions and we have decided not to get any of them gelded but will not breed either. The pony has become very calm and affectionate since getting the TB and in the 8 months the feral donkey is in your pocket halter, lead and liberty trained. We do have separate fields for hay and play time, one for grazing and 2 small turnouts with stalls for one on one time, special feed/meds and rest. I have 3 daughters and they were the same.
> View attachment 44994
> 
> View attachment 44995
> 
> View attachment 44996
> 
> View attachment 44997


I love your video's.


----------



## Taz

Love your group! Is the goat neutered? If not you might want to get that done, once the males are mature they pee on themselves to attract females, it smells really bad and they won't stop even if they are neutered at that point. I think it's a boy? If not no worries


----------



## Walt's Fault

The goat is a female but she likes to stand under the TB when he is pees. I lost my sense of smell years ago so it doesn't matter to me!


----------



## Willow Flats

The video with the ball. So cute!!!!  Nice they can all eat together too. My mare would have moved them all off!


----------



## Kelly

Beautiful family you got there! They look like soooooo much fun!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Your beautiful groups looks so color coordinated in the photos and also so clean! 

A happy group, and they sure keep you busy and out of trouble don’t they?


----------



## Walt's Fault

Thank you! They do keep me busy, out of trouble, not so much! We resuced our dog Nikita over 11 years ago and although the others have been in the last 2 years we could not imagine life without them!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I was able to stop by the farm where the donkeys were yesterday to ask about Willie. Willie was no longer there, sold three weeks ago. I don't know whether to be relieved or disappointed. The man took my number, as he said there will be another one in the spring that will need rehoming. So, maybe in 2022 I will be a donkey owner.


----------



## MaryFlora

That is an exciting possibility! That’s when it should start thawing out around here and Madelaine, Tinker, and DD and I can start playing around on the trail. 

We can compare donkey notes. I am waiting for a copy of Trickonometry to play with over the winter. Will share if Madelaine plays along!


----------



## Standards Equine

I'm definitely team donkey. I sold my first mini that I'd broke to drive while dealing with separation/divorce stuff. Immediately regretted it even though he has a better life than I do... Bought a new jack two months later to start over (Pedro then Phillippe) and can't imagine life without one. He lives with our mini mare who is definitely an alpha - and that's a good thing. Yes, they play rough, she tunes him in when she's had enough. 
You will never be sad or have a bad day when you have a tiny donkey!


----------



## MaryFlora

They are cute as can be and you look like you are having fun! 

Did you train your donkey to drive using the same technique as with your mini?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HersheyMint

I learned to love mini donkeys at a ranch I volunteer at. I would love to have one or two  They are characters!!
I love the pictures


----------



## Kelly

Standards Equine said:


> You will never be sad or have a bad day when you have a tiny donkey!



I feel the same way with my tiny horses!! They always make my day!! 

Do yall prefer your donkeys over your mini horses? If so, then why? What sets them apart from the mini horses??


----------



## MaryFlora

My experience is very limited....just ask Madelaine! 

I‘ve grown very fond of Maddie over time because she is patient and she just, abides. She seems to take life at a slower pace and, if the right size to ride, would probably be a quiet, safe and steady mount.

Donkeys are very appealing and so darn cute, but if I were only able to have one critter (gasp ) it would be a mini horse.


----------



## Dragon Hill

I doubt I will ever have another one. Where I live is much too wet. Donkeys are desert animals, their feet do not appreciate being wet for extended periods.


----------



## Standards Equine

Kelly said:


> I feel the same way with my tiny horses!! They always make my day!!
> 
> Do yall prefer your donkeys over your mini horses? If so, then why? What sets them apart from the mini horses??


Donkeys are definitely different from horses. They're far more stoic. However, they've also very affectionate and full of character. I can't say I prefer one to the other, just am equally enjoying both. I will admit, however, that I will not own a mule again. I tried it once. I just don't understand them. Not an animal for me, mini or other sized.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I'm going to look at a donkey tomorrow. There are two jacks, one is a yearling and one is two. I'm interested in a yearling, as everyone says it is better to get one young. But if the two year old is nice and I like him better, I will go with that. I also want to get one young so he can learn to get along with my little horse. 
He will be off to the vet asap, if I decide to bring him home.
I forgot to ask their names.
My farrier told me about them; he does their hooves.


----------



## Walt's Fault

Our donkey was a feral 9yo jack when we got him about 1.5 years ago and he and my soon to be 3 mini get along great. The donkey is more playful and definitely the instigator of our 3. The 2 minis are 30 inches and even our 16.2hh ottb playes tag and tug of war with the little ones. I don't think age matters with donkeys as much as with a horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I went to see the donkey today. It is a donkey friendly farm! The one I am interested in is a yearling. All the donkeys are love bugs and love scratches. But as soon as a halter showed up, I was no longer his friend. We did halter him and lead him out of the pen with the more dominant pal. The donkeys know absolutely nothing. After about 20 minutes of working with him, we think we saw that he was beginning to understnad about leading.
This is my first "up close and personal" encounter with a donkey. I don't know what to think. I'm nervous that I cannot train him properly or that he won't get along with Dapper Dan. Of course, a trip to the vet for gelding would be a priority. I sort of wanted one that was more gray, with the black stripe more pronounced. 
I'm waffling. Maybe it is the heat; I can't seem to make up my mind.
His name is Mickey.


----------



## Walt's Fault

He is adorable! Mine changes color a little especially in the winter. We had only taken care of a standard donkey and knew nothing about him. Ours is still intact and we have no plans of gilding him. I do love his VERY loud bray for his breakfast! He will learn very quick to trust.


----------



## Standards Equine

@Marsha Cassada , do you have a friend who understands about training donkeys? They are different but so much fun. Mine doesn't run away from the halter - unless it's my daughter or the farrier trying to catch him. He will follow me around until I put the halter on him! However, it's he's not exactly what you want and you're not feeling confident being able to take him from where he is, keep looking. The right one is out there for you!


----------



## MaryFlora

Everyone in your photos is adorable Marsha and Walt’s Fault!

Madelaine has been a learning experience for sure. She was halter trained and had regular hoof trims and brushing so that was very helpful.

I do feel she processes information in a different way than the horses. She will now go on a walk by herself for about 1/4 to 1/3 of a mile without trying to just quit. She walks more slowly also than the minis, not a problem, just a difference.

We’ve had her now about 7 years and I’ve yet to figure out how to get her to cross the short trestle bridge over the creek on the hiking trail. Pretty sure she sees it as unsafe and that’s that. 

She is a favorite with all of us, and as Walt says, the bray becomes an important part of your day..in a good way. 

Liking what Standards says also, especially about keep looking if not sure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Well, I chatted with another donkey owner this morning, and pretty well think a donkey is not in my future. They need the same dry environment that Midnight needed, and I wouldn't be any better at it with a donkey than my horse. So I'm not going to look at donkeys any more--except people's pictures of theirs, of course! 
Thanks to everyone who shared their donkey experiences.


----------



## Standards Equine

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, I chatted with another donkey owner this morning, and pretty well think a donkey is not in my future. They need the same dry environment that Midnight needed, and I wouldn't be any better at it with a donkey than my horse. So I'm not going to look at donkeys any more--except people's pictures of theirs, of course!
> Thanks to everyone who shared their donkey experiences.


Although far less fun, that's a very responsible decision of you to make. I really respect and applaud your frankness with yourself and your situation. If you're ever in Alberta, Canada (hahaha) you could absolutely come and cuddle Phillippe.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Standards Equine said:


> Although far less fun, that's a very responsible decision of you to make. I really respect and applaud your frankness with yourself and your situation. If you're ever in Alberta, Canada (hahaha) you could absolutely come and cuddle Phillippe.


Not too far fetched. Son's mil lives in Clyde and I have a friend in Edmonton.


----------



## Standards Equine

@Marsha Cassada I actually live in Westlock, like 10 minute drive from Clyde! Small world!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Standards Equine said:


> @Marsha Cassada I actually live in Westlock, like 10 minute drive from Clyde! Small world!!!


Small world, indeed! I am hoping to make it up that way someday.


----------



## Standards Equine

Marsha Cassada said:


> Small world, indeed! I am hoping to make it up that way someday.


Well, when you do, please connect with me! I'd love to take you out for lunch and maybe introduce you to my herd of unruly rugrats!


----------

